# OUTIL POUR DEMONTER PIED DU E-MAC



## gregwah (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Je dois changer le disque dur HS d'un eMac mais ai perdu l'outil en forme de clé à alène qui permet de dévisser le pied en plastique transparent (eMac stand). Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait cet outil et serait OK pour me le prêter ou me le vendre ?

Mille mercis !

Greg


----------



## jp16 (10 Janvier 2009)

C est un outil spécial ou une clé standard ??? 

la j ai jamais démonté ?? :lol:


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour J16
C est un clé standard que l on trouve facilement dans un magasin de brico (leroy merlin)
Un dépoussiérage avec le changement sera le bien venu
Cordialement Christophe


----------

